# Muscadine varieties for wine



## toddrod

After tasting all the muscadine wines available in the stores around me, I have come to the conclusion that Noble and Carlos DO NOT make the best muscadine wines. I use Ison (Red) and a mix of Darlene, Sweet Jenny and Pam for my white wine and can surely say the flavor profile is much fuller and mellow in my white than a straight Carlos one (which is what all the commercial folks seem to rave over).

Anyway, I would like to here what varieties you are using .


----------



## roadwarriorsvt

I'm interested as well. I've got 8 different varieties of muscadines being shipped to me from Ison's right now. Hopefully they will flourish in my climate.


----------



## ffemt128

We made both Noble and Red Muscadine wine in October. I still have the Noble aging in the carboy. I did take a blend 4 red to 1 noble and IMHO it was outstanding. I think my Red Muscadine could have used to be a tad sweeter, but we'll see what age does for it. I've only drank/given away 8 bottles of the noble/red blend and the red. I haven't bottled the Noble. It is at 1.15 now.


----------



## DavidB

honestly, I think its a matter of personal taste. No one grape can be proclaimed as superior over the other because it's what You think. 

I have both pure Noble and a mix of reds with nobles. For me, the pure Noble (made at home) is the ticket. The commercial wines of this variety are watered down too much which really affects the flavor of the wine. The home made Noble wine is more concentrated and to me the best of all.

Either way, you cannot go wrong with the muscadine....No matter what the variety.


----------



## Julie

I have to agree on the Noble. This wine has a great mouth feel and full of flavor. It is really hard to compare this to Carlos. I have had Carolos and it is a great wine but it is a white wine where the Noble is a red wine, you really can not compare the two of them.


----------



## e-wine

I believe the wine that won the saddle at the 2009 Houston Rodeo for the best Texas wine (including vinifera varieties) was made with Magnolia.

e-wine


----------



## bdcl1977

Morris Vineyard, in Tennessee, produces over twenty-eight different varieties of Muscadines. This may be another source for Muscadines for some of you.

www.morrisvineyard.com

Jim


----------



## fifthhorsm

i always used wild muscadines.... from what i've tried they have alot more flavor than any of the domesticated strains.
mike


----------



## e-wine

Mike,

Do you know which type(s) you are using? We have a batch made with a wild grape they refer to as Mustang grape. It's a red grape. From what we've done and from what we've read, the brix level is not very high and the grape is very acidic. We've talked to others who have made wine from this grape with good results but ours is not ready yet. We started it last year and it is still in-process. I followed Keller's recipe for a sweet version but I will modify it this year so that we can back sweetened. The wine is still fermenting after about eleven months which kinda concerns me. I don't plan to bottle it for at least another six months at the soonest.

e-wine


----------



## Julie

e-wine said:


> Mike,
> 
> Do you know which type(s) you are using? We have a batch made with a wild grape they refer to as Mustang grape. It's a red grape. From what we've done and from what we've read, the brix level is not very high and the grape is very acidic. We've talked to others who have made wine from this grape with good results but ours is not ready yet. We started it last year and it is still in-process. I followed Keller's recipe for a sweet version but I will modify it this year so that we can back sweetened. The wine is still fermenting after about eleven months which kinda concerns me. I don't plan to bottle it for at least another six months at the soonest.
> 
> e-wine



e-wine,

11 months does not sound right. have you been taking any readings. this just might be gas. over the next week or two take readings to see if it is moving or not.


----------



## fifthhorsm

e-wine,
these i used were a very large purple, some about the size of a ping pong ball. they were very sweet and had probably grown on this location for over a hundred years. they were awful to try and pick as most were 20 feet up in the trees.
as to your wine taking so long.... whats the temp. if it's in a cool place fermentation can take far longer than that. smell and taste it... that will tell you more than a dozen different tests will.
mike


----------



## ffemt128

e-wine said:


> Mike,
> 
> Do you know which type(s) you are using? We have a batch made with a wild grape they refer to as Mustang grape. It's a red grape. From what we've done and from what we've read, the brix level is not very high and the grape is very acidic. We've talked to others who have made wine from this grape with good results but ours is not ready yet. We started it last year and it is still in-process. I followed Keller's recipe for a sweet version but I will modify it this year so that we can back sweetened. The wine is still fermenting after about eleven months which kinda concerns me. I don't plan to bottle it for at least another six months at the soonest.
> 
> e-wine





Julie said:


> e-wine,
> 
> 11 months does not sound right. have you been taking any readings. this just might be gas. over the next week or two take readings to see if it is moving or not.



I have to agree that your fermentation is probably long done at this point. You are likely experiencing off gassing.


----------



## e-wine

I've racked it several time and each time, the specific gravity has been lower. The last time, it was no longer a sweet wine. I need to rack it again but it will have to wait until the end of the month. I am not ruling out errors in my measurements but I do question why I have sediment when I had racked it fairly clear the last two time I racked it (before and after the Christmas holiday). These grapes have processed completely different than the Lenoir grapes I'm using for my Madeira-type wine. I will say I appreciate the input. I've only been making wine for about two years and each batch is a new experience. Even if it is the same wine, little differences in the time of year and the available fruit changes things. 

e-wine


----------



## e-wine

I racked the mustang wine yesterday and the s.g. was lower and the flavor of the wine has improved. I'll let it run its course and see where it ends up. I was not able to find any mustang grapes this year due to lack of time.

e-wine


----------



## IsonsNursery

*Glad to have found you*

I am glad to have foud this forum. One of our customers told us about it.
We are the largest and oldest grower of muscadine vines in the country. In fact through the muscadine breeding program on our farm we have developed and released over 30 new and improved muscadines,,, many are considered the best on the market today.

Hope you will check us out. We offer a free catalog on request.


Isons Nursery & Vineyard
Since 1934
PO Box 190
6855 Newnan Road
Brooks, GA 30205


----------



## garymc

So you picked up a 2 year old thread and didn't even make an on topic suggestion? I like tara for white muscadine wine, but I'll bet there's not a plug nickel's worth of difference in it and triumph or other white muscadines for wine. I've mixed several varieties of purple muscadines to make red wine and it's all been good. I've bought muscadine wine made by a dozen or so wineries, mostly noble, and have not been particularly impressed. I think most hobbyists use whatever varieties are available.


----------

